# Hallo vom Celebpic



## Celebpic (10 Dez. 2008)

Wollte nur kurz hallo sagen!
Bin ein grosser Fan von kurvigen Frauen - ganz gerne natürlich Celebs. Ich mag zum Beispiel Astrid van der Staaji, Barbara Schöneberger, Mariah Carey oder Daniela Elger.
So jetzt kennt Ihr meinen Geschmack und könnt mich gerne msgen

Celebpic


----------



## armin (10 Dez. 2008)

ein paar mal posten und teilnehnen und du bist dabei..würd mich freuen


----------



## maierchen (11 Dez. 2008)

Guter geschmack
Dann mal viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Katzun (11 Dez. 2008)

hi celebpic,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2008)

Hallo celebpic
Na da wirste wohl hier einiges finden und viel Spass noch:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (11 Dez. 2008)

Dein Geschmack gefällt mir 
Da wirst du sicher das eine oder andere zu finden!

Willkommen und viel Spaß an Board!


----------



## Buterfly (11 Dez. 2008)

auf dem celebboard


----------



## Ronja (11 Dez. 2008)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen


----------



## michael54431 (17 Dez. 2008)

willkommen und viel spass hier


----------



## dregdepp (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo hallo  bin auch ein grosser fan von astrid lecker sag ich da nur


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Juni 2011)

viel Spaß 

cb-spray88


----------



## Katzun (23 Juni 2011)

schonmal auf das erstelldatum geschaut?


----------



## weazel32 (23 Okt. 2013)

...auswahl ist riesig....schau dich nur um^^


----------



## Sachse (23 Okt. 2013)

Vorstellung von 2008 müssen jetzt nicht wirklich auch noch hochgekramt werden


----------

